# Girl Groups from the 60's



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I always liked the music.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Forget the Beatles version. The original was much better


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh, wait, you mean the the *19*60s?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Oh, wait, you mean the the *19*60s?


Goes up for post of the day. :cheers:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

A serious candidate for the song with the best bassline ever


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Chiffons singing "He's So Fine", also known (by George Harrison) as "My Sweet Lord".....


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> The Chiffons singing "He's So Fine", also known (by George Harrison) as "My Sweet Lord".....


Heck, I knew I heard George's song from somewhere before!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

To my ears, the similarities were painfully obvious. The judge thought so too, and Harrison had to shell out more than $1.5 million:

http://ultimateclassicrock.com/george-harrison-my-sweet-lord-plagiarism/

I usually don't side with those claiming musical plagiarism, but this case was exceptional.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Harmless bubble gum, but it never did much for me. I'd rather listen to Bobbie Gentry.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

One of my favorite songs ever


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I always liked the music.


Me, too! There were a lot of really talented singers & well-crafted songs in this genre. When my 3 daughters (my own girl group ) were young, we often listened to an oldies radio station in the car, & sang along to all these tunes; we didn't sound very good, but made up for it with our enthusiasm! (sadly, they inherited _my_ vocal "skills"; sorry, girls! :lol. 
A couple of their favorites were _Chapel of Love_, by The Dixie Cups; & _My Boyfriend's Back_, by the Angels. My personal favorite has got to be the Ronettes' _Be My Baby_. Over 50 (!) years later, this still holds up as a truly great song!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One of the greats! Laurie, a wonderful live clip. You made my day :lol:.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

60's Girl Group The Chiffons ~ What Am I Gonna Do With You (Hey Baby)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

laurie said:


> Me, too! There were a lot of really talented singers & well-crafted songs in this genre. When my 3 daughters (my own girl group ) were young, we often listened to an oldies radio station in the car, & sang along to all these tunes; we didn't sound very good, but made up for it with our enthusiasm! (sadly, they inherited _my_ vocal "skills"; sorry, girls! :lol.
> A couple of their favorites were _Chapel of Love_, by The Dixie Cups; & _My Boyfriend's Back_, by the Angels. My personal favorite has got to be the Ronettes' _Be My Baby_. Over 50 (!) years later, this still holds up as a truly great song!


Ever hear Lennon's version of Be My Baby? Some great singing


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

norman bates said:


> One of my favorite songs ever


Really great song with beautiful harmonies and a very original construction. Never heard of it before and I would probably have never clicked on a band named Wendy and Bonnie by myself. Thanks, Norman!

I'm susceptible to the charm of the girl groups sound but this is in a different class imo.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i know not all girls but she made up with her voice Love Her! this one first ok so im of topic sorry i am eating a Milky Way.... ok


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't think Janis would have like to be classified as a girl group singer, or would she? She's definitely a little rougher around the edges.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I like this one for it's text and less-smooth played parts


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

And this one deserves a listen as well.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I don't think madanis would have like to be classified as a girl group singer, or would she? She's definitely a little rougher around the edges.


LOVE HER! no not a girl group but she made this band!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I love these girls. They only made one LP, produced by Frank Zappa.

I wonder if Hippies will ever come back.

*Girls Together Outrageously - Circular Circulation*






I wasn't aware that Martin Scorsese had made a movie about them until I started looking for this. I guess this is the trailer...






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

This record was banned from the friday record hops we had in high school. The girls would always sing along to the music when they danced, but for this song they changed the words.

Jimmy Mack, Jimmy
Oh, Jimmy Mack when are you comin' back.

They would sing -

Jimmy Mack, Jimmy
Oh, Jimmy Mack I want my knickers back.

Then they would throw up their skirts to show their knickers. Needless to say the boys loved it and laughed and cheered, the teachers had heart attacks and the whole thing ended in uproar.

*Martha Reeves and the Vandellas - Jimmy Mack* 





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My favourite were probably the Shangri-las - the below album is an excellent compilation, complete with four hilariously cheesy public announcements made for radio.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I don't think Janis would have like to be classified as a girl group singer, or would she?


Oh, h*ll no!



> She's definitely a little rougher around the edges.


Yeah, just a little! :lol:


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ever hear Lennon's version of Be My Baby? Some great singing


No, I didn't know he covered it. I like the slow build-up in the beginning, & how prominent that great baseline is in spots; but Lennon's vocals (which I usually like) just aren't doing it for me here. It was an interesting listen, thanks for posting it!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is a playlist of mostly rare girlgroup songs from the sixties that I got from YouTube about seven years ago or so.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I've always liked the genre very much. Many great songs are already posted in this thread. I think that especially 'Be My Baby' by The Ronettes is not only a gem but one of the greatest pop songs ever recorded.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Actually not a girl group, yet it is the same kind of (great) music:






These are true girl groups but a little more modern than most groups in this thread:


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

On topic again:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I loved all the girl groups like the Crystals, the Ronettes, the Supremes. Fabulous voices, dramatic songs, great rhythm - what's not to like?
Great thread, Phil - thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

MARY WELLS ~ STOP TAKIN`ME FOR GRANTED

I wonder how well known she was in her time? Did they "take her for granted"?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok, this was early 70s but so what:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2017)

Lauro Nyro with LaBelle doing Jimmy Mack.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2017)

regenmusic said:


> [video=youtube;uEopX75-wvg]I wonder how well known she was in her time?


Well I'd heard of _My Guy _at the time it came out (and I was only 5), so, she must have been fairly well known in the UK.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was in my teens when 'My guy' came out, and someone in our family bought the record. It was a huge hit, so I'd agree with MacLeod that Mary Wells was well known in the UK.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

ldiat said:


>


Blatant copyright infringement. 

Last December a friend of mine was giving a violin recital in the smaller room at City Winery in Soho, Manhattan. In the larger room Darlene Love was doing her Christmas show. The problem was the sound leaked through, especially when a Darlene Love audience member thought the connecting door was the one to the bathroom. Made for an interesting counterpoint.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well early 70's close


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

The Pixies Three: _442 Glenwood Avenue_


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

The Honeys: _The One You Can't Have_


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

The Murmaids: _Popsicles And Icicles_


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

The Angels: _My Boyfriend's Back_


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Surprised no mention of the Beverley Sisters


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

The Shangri-las: _Heaven Only Knows_


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

The Shangri-Las - _Give Him A Great Big Kiss_


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

The Lennon Sisters:






Wah Watusi


----------

